# Grizzly Tent Sale



## Cast Iron Daddy (Nov 26, 2013)

Looking for a new / used 14 x 40 lathe .  Read on the Asian Imports about the Grizzly Tent Sales .  Looks like a cool place to shop .

The Grizzly website shows no more sales for this year .  

Does anyone know where they are held ?     Any close to Texas ?

Thanks a million in advance .



___________________________________________________________

Hold my beer bubba ............Ya'll watch this


----------



## LEEQ (Nov 26, 2013)

Go to grizzly.com. There is one in springfield mo, but I don't know where the others are. There will be info there and chat for questions at least during business hrs. good luck!


----------



## Cast Iron Daddy (Nov 26, 2013)

LEEQ ,

Thanks for the info .

I'll text / email them tomorrow .


----------



## toolman (Nov 27, 2013)

They have three locations, Springfield, Mo., Bellingham, Wa., and somewhere in Pa.  I've been to the Springfield location and it's pretty impressive. The showroom is huge, buit the warehouses are massive.


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 27, 2013)

Tent sales are usually on a rotating basis and go to various towns during each year.  If Griz has a tent sale nearby they will usually have one a year in the general area every year for some time to come.  I looked and didn't see any events till after the end of the year, so you may just have to use the online ordering system if you decide to make a buy.  Even that is not so bad and just be careful and look around before you buy and see if you can find a coupon for free shipping or some extra percentage off of a sale price already.  If you catch it just right like HF you can get an additional 20% off on a sale  price and free shipping if you purchase is at least a certain amount.  I picked up a 4X8 bandsaw that way and ended up around 140 dollars and a 200+ dollar saw.  Good luck and hope this helps..

Bob


----------



## Cast Iron Daddy (Nov 27, 2013)

Bob,

Wow ,  good info.

Thanks a million for the advice .

Since I may be looking a a new lathe I will post a " How do you like yours " 


Thanks Again.


----------



## LEEQ (Nov 27, 2013)

I was pleasantly surprised by a lower price and more tooling when I did a head to head between "like" Grizzly and PM. I had to request a price from PM, but came up with more for less and supposed to be better built than mainland China (Grizzly) machines. That being said after some tuning and pitching a junk chuck I am happy with my 7x12 Grizzly baby lathe. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## shorin (Nov 28, 2013)

I was at the Springfield show this year.  Bought a g0704 mill for $420 and a g0602 lathe for $50.  Both are damaged, or had pieces missing, but are perfect for cnc conversions...  Was there by chance and had to fit it all into my wife's Acadia.  Got to love an understanding wife...

Show should be the first or second Saturday in June in 2014. Watch the grizzly website for the date.  I'll be there...

Danny


----------



## RWL (Nov 28, 2013)

toolman said:


> They have three locations, Springfield, Mo., Bellingham, Wa., and somewhere in Pa.



Somewhere in PA = Williamsport.  North central part of the state.


----------

